# Lotions/facial moisturizers



## radu43 (May 29, 2011)

I would be interested in this topics as well. So I'm bringing it back up the top.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

I made hand lotion recently. It is simply half olive/canola oil and half beeswax, with a few drops of lemongrass oil for scent. Absolutely love it. I am a nurse, so washing hands many times a day. I have tried all sorts of lotions, and my homemade is better. My daughters also say they like it, but I don't think they put it on their faces.
Depending on how soft you want it, you add more oil. My first batch was too hard, so I just remelted it and added more oil.
How to make:
Put wax in a smaller container. 
Put a larger pan half-filled with water on the stove and heat the water.
Put the wax-filled container in the hot water and let the wax melt. The water should be just simmering.
When the wax is melted pour in the oil and scent and let it warm back up until it is all melted together. Stir it a few times to mix.
Take it out of the hot water and place it in a pan of cold water to cool it quickly. I use ice cubes to cool it quickly. This helps prevent the oil and wax from separating. Stir occasionally until it turns hard.
Done.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Are you measuring the "half" using volume or weight?

Thanks


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

mgolden said:


> Are you measuring the "half" using volume or weight?
> 
> Thanks


Just eyeballed it. Neither volume nor weight. Doubt it matters.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Found the following guide to wax to oil ratios

http://www.humblebeeandme.com/a-quick-guide-to-beeswax-liquid-oil-ratios/

1 part beeswax to 5 parts olive is a good starting point

IMHO, weighing the bees wax is a lot easier than measuring poured wax that sets up. I also used weight for the olive oil.

Reproducible outcomes make sense in my world.


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

mgolden said:


> 1 part beeswax to 5 parts olive is a good starting point


I did use that ratio too, I used sunflower oil with marigold flowers seeping in it for 6 months.
I heated the oil, put in the wax and put in some propolis tincture ( some drops of a tincture I made myself), doing this the balm does not separate. 
Be careful with he alcohol if you use open flame to heat.
If you want, put in some etheric oils for scent.

When it was liquid I put some drops on a cold plate to test how it feels.

I use it for all body including face. If you use propolis tincture, test first for an allergic reaction.


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

Have you tried mixing tea tree oil and honey? I want to know if it could be effective for an acne-prone skin.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

AR1 said:


> Just eyeballed it. Neither volume nor weight. Doubt it matters.


I tried this home-made lotion.
Works great!
Everyone in the household is switching to "Dad's hand lotion".

Proportions - about 50/50 by volume (mix of melted bees wax/extra virgin olive oil/few drops of expired eucalyptus oil).
After studying that link about the suggested proportions, I still think 50/50 by volume is fine. 
Not going to measure grams; not a priority here.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Might want to experiment with using coconut oil. It is not only good for your skin, but it doesn't go rancid nearly as fast. Unfortunately, pure coconut oil is very expensive but it wouldn't be too bad since you don't need to buy much. You need to buy 100% coconut oil, filtered is fine. J


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Coconut oil - been there, done that.
It is OK.. Has its own flaws too.

But really, once having unlimited supply of quality, chem free bees wax, why bother.
That simple recipe above works great for me. 
Actually started using a hand lotion, for a change!
A lady, colleague of mine, keeps coming to my cube now that I have jar of beeswax/olive oil sitting on my desk.


----------



## Mighty Bee (Mar 3, 2018)

I like using coconut oil after finding out how quickly olive oil goes rancid.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I have been experimenting a bit this winter making products for personal use out of beeswax, so am updating some of these threads. For those interested in making products with coconut oil, I believe the best choice is fractionated coconut oil for its ability to not to go rancid in a short time. It is expensive. I think I paid $ 60 for a gallon on Amazon. At the time, Essential Depot was the best deal for organic. It is totally clear and does not have any odor. J


----------



## Arnie (Jan 30, 2014)

I use grapeseed oil for the high vitamin E content, and olive oil. About 60/40 grapeseed to olive.
7 parts oil and 1.5 parts beeswax by volume. 

Lip balm is 4 parts wax to 1 part oil.


----------

